# Diagnosis code for hair wrapped around toe?



## mariapuerto5@gmail.com (Apr 8, 2009)

How would you code the ICD-9 for a child who was seen due to hair wrapped around their toe?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 9, 2009)

This one is sorta tough since nothing else was provided.  Was there any symptoms....swelling?  discoloration of skin? If there is a sign/symptom, I would use that as primary and E928.4 as secondary.


----------



## AmberD (Apr 10, 2009)

Hair tourniquet 917.8


----------

